# Cyprichromis leptosoma



## sick_lid_guy (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi, I have a 29 gallon tank with a pair of Julidochromis Marlieri, 1 leleupi and 2 calvus. My LFS has just received a shipment of Cyprichromis leptosoma and I was thinking of adding a few to the tank. I also read yesterday's featured article and that has increased my interest even more. I am looking at purchasing just 4 (since the LFS is charging $49.99/pair). Do you think this will work?


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

oops.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

No. And, you can get cyps in toronto for about $10.00 ea. Your tank is to small (IMO) and they need to be kept in larger groups.


----------



## Qaddiction (Oct 16, 2007)

Yeah, what noddy said. Strange they would sell them as a pair considering I don't believe they are a pairing fish. I would say minimum is 55 gallon, 4ft long, and 12 or more. Within the group of 12, you want a minimum of 3 males and probably no more than 8 males.


----------



## sick_lid_guy (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks Guys. The writer of yesterday's article indicated that 6 would be OK in a 29 gallon?!?!

Where can I get Cyps for $10 in Toronto? The only place I have seen them is at Big Als.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

The guy was wrong. Send me a pm telling me where you are exactly and I'll put you on the right track for buying fish/supplies. I hate seeing people get robbed buying fish.


----------



## thirdeyeblind (Aug 16, 2008)

sick_lid_guy said:


> Thanks Guys. The writer of yesterday's article indicated that 6 would be OK in a 29 gallon?!?!
> 
> Where can I get Cyps for $10 in Toronto? The only place I have seen them is at Big Als.


sorry double post!


----------



## thirdeyeblind (Aug 16, 2008)

sick_lid_guy said:


> Thanks Guys. The writer of yesterday's article indicated that 6 would be OK in a 29 gallon?!?!
> 
> Where can I get Cyps for $10 in Toronto? The only place I have seen them is at Big Als.


Well he might be right because of you look at it from a 55 minimum of 12 perspective. half of that would be 6 and therefore a 29g should suffice. however, this fish needs swimming space. so if you have a 29g that is only 30" long then it might not work. If you have a 3ft long 29 then it probably could work for 6. 3ft long for 6 cyps is something I will do. Not for the jumbo ones though.


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

agreed with noddy, i hate it when people buy fish that arent worth that price and people dont notice it. good job noddy! :thumb: nice to see people are always willing to help out 
but dont expect large 3-4inch cyps for 10$ :lol: maybe an inch or more.

i dont think if you lessen the group numbers, it would be alright. *** seen a pair in a friends 29G and they were miserable. maybe if you get the fish, and later as they grow up, move them to a larger tank. that could work. kind of like a grow out until their large enough to fill the space of a larger tank.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

thirdeyeblind said:


> Well he might be right because of you look at it from a 55 minimum of 12 perspective. half of that would be 6 and therefore a 29g should suffice. however, this fish needs swimming space. so if you have a 29g that is only 30" long then it might not work. If you have a 3ft long 29 then it probably could work for 6. 3ft long for 6 cyps is something I will do. Not for the jumbo ones though.


Unfortunately, this logic doesn't work for cyprichromis. Or, for most fish that I can think of.

1. Cyps are schooling fish. Large numbers make them feel safe.
2. Multiple males eases aggression and lowers breeding stress for the females.
3. The length of the tank is important, half the fish still need the full space to swim.

Some hobbyists here feel that even a 75 gallon tank is a bit tight for standard cyps. I find that a 55 gallon is fine for my group of wild caughts, and that my 40g-long is good for my F1 cyps. (I don't think I'd try that with wilds, or other cyps used to a larger tank.)

The article's author states his idea of a minimum size aquarium, but I don't agree with him. :wink: You will not get the color and behavior that make these popular fish in too small of a tank. You'll likely end up with pale, immobile, expensive sardines.


----------



## goldoccie21 (Jun 15, 2008)

theres comments of cyps breeding better in tighter quarters, another forum. and some body is breeding jumbos in a 40 breeder. *** had a group of 6 malasa, females held a couple of times, in a 29. they were skittish for a week after moving but then the males started dancing. oh 3m and 3f malasas, and they are a bit more aggressive then my utintas.


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

that gernally applies to someone who knows that their doing and has large tanks as back up.
i wouldnt try it unless *** seen it.

i know someone who has like 15+ kitumbas in a 90.


----------



## m_hsiao (Feb 13, 2008)

I have 7 that i've decided to sell, and they are about 2-2.5" males showing full colors, 4 males and 3 females, i'm looking for $85 for all 7, call me at 416 940 0722 and ask for mark


----------



## cerissa (Mar 18, 2008)

OMG! $49.99/pair of Julies???? WOW!!! Are they wild caught or something?


----------



## fishbait2 (Apr 24, 2008)

> OMG! $49.99/pair of Julies????


cyprichromis leptosoma


----------



## Chris2500DK (Feb 15, 2006)

Some of the LFS here sell cyps in pairs only too. I guess it's a convinient way for them to get rid of excess males.


----------

